# Empire bottle that i was told came from a timber cruisers collection does anyone know of or have any information about this bottle



## Chukason (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## Chukason (Nov 14, 2021)

It is from Claxton Georgia and has a 7 oz content on the heel the city name on the base is written like coca cola bottles I have seen from there but no mention of cocacola on it anywhere and google has nothing at all I can find about it.[


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 14, 2021)

Chukason said:


> It is from Clayton Georgia and has a 7 oz content on the heel the city name on the base is written like coca cola bottles I have seen from there but no mention of cocacola on it anywhere and google has nothing at all I can find about it.[


I've never heard of the brand before, but if it's got a city name on the base that suggests it was likely a franchise.  Coke wasn't the only brand to put city names on the base, just the most successful and consistent of the ones that did it.


----------



## Chukason (Nov 14, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> I've never heard of the brand before, but if it's got a city name on the base that suggests it was likely a franchise.  Coke wasn't the only brand to put city names on the base, just the most successful and consistent of the ones that did it.


What I saw was a 1915 cocacola bottle from Claxton ga and the city name was embossed exactly the same as this bottle I know this does not make it a coca cola product I was just trying time put as much information as I have to maybe help with an identity this one has me stumped .


----------



## 5 gallon collector (Nov 17, 2021)

Son of Chuka,

Only two 'hits' on newspapers.com for "Empire Soda Company", in the entire US, and both of them in Georgia.  May provide tidbits for further research -- I. B. Davis, the addresses, etc.  Attached.  I suppose the earlier reference is too early for your bottle (?).

One reference searching 'empire soda claxton' in Georgia; *Empire Soda Co, 44 Georgia Ave.*, in southeast Atlanta, in The Atlanta Constitution, 23 June 1949.

In the Altanta City Directory for 1948: *Empire Soda Company, Clifford G Hollyfield, mgr confr, 44 Ga av SW*.  Could (would) search other directories. for earliest and latest mention, other associated persons.

Clifford G. Hollyfield, in a quick look in directories, is in the 1937, 1938, and 1940 Atlanta City directories, a clerk at the Empire Soda Company (he's in many earlier directories, but not with Empire).

BTW, did you know that Claxton is famous in the meteoritic world?  On December 10, 1984 a meteorite fell there, striking a mailbox before it hit the ground.  Nothing to do with bottles, a hobby of mine (see meteoritegallery.com).  While you're out hunting bottles, keep an eye out for unusually heavy rusty brown stones; then contact me.

What is a 'timber cruiser'?
Peter


----------



## 5 gallon collector (Nov 17, 2021)

But -- is your bottle from Clayton or Claxton?


----------



## Chukason (Nov 17, 2021)

5 gallon collector said:


> But -- is your bottle from Clayton or Claxton?


It is claxton georgia over by Savannah  I do appreciate your investigation the gentlemen I purchased this bottle from has a country store between Jacksonville ga. and McCrea ga. and he has creates of old soda bottles from south and middle georgia. I seen this bottle and didn't recognize it or have it in my collection .all my efforts to identify it have failed


----------



## 5 gallon collector (Nov 17, 2021)

It's a neat bottle, with design enough to suppose that the upper 'petals' and the lower very rectilinear spotted portion represent something -- but I am a loss to know what.  Perhaps it's all just random design.  Might send an image to Elon Musk, see if he wants to borrow the shape for his next rocket.


----------

